# i was told these are hongi....



## steve-d (Jul 4, 2010)

and i would just like to confirm, one of the females is at the front, the male in the background
the other female is holding and in one of the many caves


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

kinda looks like a hongi but also looks like an afra.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, I would have guessed the more complete barring and barring extending into the dorsal would be more like an Afra. Female Afra are also more brownish like that. Maybe more pics would help.


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

That male looks more like Labidochromis sp. Ã¢â‚¬Å"mbambaÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## Realtree (Aug 4, 2009)

Due to the male showing barring in dorsal fin In my opinion would be an "afra" type


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree. Looks more like an afro type.


----------



## gee_man (May 20, 2010)

Cynotilapia Afra Red is what it is


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

the face looks like a labidochromis though...... :-?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Too young for me to guess. Got a pic of the pairents? For sure the bars in the dorsal says afra but not sure yet.
You sure she is holding they look way to small and young. If holding kind of suggests afra again as they can breed real small.

All the best James


----------



## yekin (Aug 15, 2010)

Do double row teeth in the mouth?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

electyellowdude said:


> the face looks like a labidochromis though...... :-?


I would concur - the mouth is a bit too small i proportion to the rest of the facial structure in my opinion. _Labidochromis _> _Cynotilapia_....


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

do the females ever show yellow fins and blue body?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

electyellowdude said:


> kinda looks like a hongi but also looks like an afra.


btw, looks absolutely nothing like a hongi, at all


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

gee_man said:


> Cynotilapia Afra Red is what it is


not a proper name


----------



## steve-d (Jul 4, 2010)

heres a couple of better pictures

the female was holding and i have 6 good sized fry in a rearing tank

the male again









and the female


----------



## steve-d (Jul 4, 2010)

closer pic of the mouth.
not the greatest as he's concentrating on his nuptuals


----------

